# Pet One Puppy? Anyone knows this?



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

I just want to ask if anybody knows the Pet One Puppy food. My Royal Canin didnt work for my Hedther and i want to buy smaller kibbles for her so when the babies start eating on their own theyll start with smaller kibbles. I found this "Pet one Puppy" food. Its small in size and here is a picture of its content. Please give me a review on it. Or tell me if its good enough. Thanks :*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a bit hesitant because of milk & dairy products being the second ingredient...I know they say it's for calcium, but other animals can't digest lactose, so cow's milk isn't good for them. Cheese is only okay in small amounts. So my concern is that the food may give everyone upset stomachs, but...I'm not positive since the warnings are generally for just fresh milk, cheese, etc. I'm not sure if being in a dry kibble makes a difference. Maybe one of the breeders or more experienced owners will have a better idea of whether that will cause any problems or not.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah i was worried about that too thats why i did not buy it yet. Also, im worried about its protein content being low. But i cant find anymore kibbles as small as that one in pet shops here thats why i want to try but of course i still want to get some advice from you guys first. Thanks Kelsey


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd also stay away from anything with soy. I have NO IDEA why it is so common in the pet trade as most animals would never eat it naturally. There have been studies done with rats eating soy and them having hormonal and reproductive issues as well as tumors. My main requirements for any dry food I feed any of my pets is meat as #1 ingredient and no corn or soy. They are just fillers that are not good for your pets and cause all kinds of issues. 

Heck, even humans can't digest corn very well and also have issues with soy. Plus, those two things are the NUMBER ONE GMO crops in the US (GMO- genetically modified organism)! 

Okay.. that's my two cents, my opinion, lol. I have looked at several small breed brands trying to see if they would work since the kibble is always smaller but so far, everything has way too little protein and fat. 

If you find a food that's too big, you could always use a small hammer to break it up. It's not so bad.. I did that at first when we brought home our Brazilian Short Tail Opossum.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thats a solution i thought of too, crushing the food into smaller crumbs but ive read from here that some hedgehogs has issues when it is crushed. Ive read that they wont eat it anymore.
Thanks for the tip. Ill try to look for some other kibbles and make sure to look out if there are corn and soy. Thanks


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hiw about this? Innova Evo Cat and Kitten dry food?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Unfortunately much too high in protein.  Evo is a really great food, but too much protein at once without enough moisture to help the kidneys process it can cause kidney problems. Usually the highest recommended amount is 35% for hedgehogs (some people prefer to stay even lower), and Evo has 50% protein. Sorry to have to shoot down another one! They do have good ingredients though. Do you have access to other Innova foods? Innova Cat food has 36% protein, 20% fat, and good ingredients - http://www.innovapet.com/products/1787

And though some hedgehogs do get picky about crushed or cut food, it could still be worth a try if you can get a hold of a food with the right ingredients & protein/fat, but that's just a little bigger than you want. From what I've read from Nancy & Nikki, the babies will start to eat hard food by nibbling at the crumbs that fall from mom's mouth when she eats anyway, so I don't think it would bother them much. You could do a mix of whole & cut food if you discover that mom is picky about it!


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah i also read that they eat from crumbs from their mom so that will be ok until the 5th and 6th week but what im worried about is the weeks after that. Im planning on separating them from their mom after when they are 5 or 6 weeks old. Im just afaid that if mommy's crumbs arent there anymore, they might choke or something because the pieces might be too big for them when they are on their own cages. Ill just try crushing it when they are on they own. My babies are now on their 3rd week so i guess its still a long time. Im just really excited to play with them, they are adorable.


----------

